# Preserving Exposed Steel From Rust



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Just a little tip here and I guess this qualifies for this forum. If you have shovels, picks, post hole diggers, even farm impliments, or just plain old exposed steel you want to prevent of significantly retard the rate of rust on; try spraying or bushing on a light coat of Lineseed Oil to preserve the metal. The lineseed oil will dry to a tough layer which resists moisture and formation of rust. Cheap and easy way to keep rust to a minimum with items that get the paint worn off and are not used on a regualar basis and or are stored outside (like a FEL bucket). I put it on all of my ground breaking tools and it works great. :thumbsup:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Hey Chief, being a military man, have you ever heard of "Ospho". I'm not sure that is the correct spelling, but my dad gave me a small container years ago which I've since lost or misplaced as I like to call it. He said it was developed by the Navy to inhibit rust on the ships. We took a piece of flat stock that was rusty and painted some on a small area and leaned it up against the shed and near forgot about it. Well a few months later we took a look at it and we found the area where we had painted had turned black. The rust had stopped in that area and the rest of it had rusted further. I know I wasn't dreaming and I sure would like to get my hands on some more of that.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Permatex*

has a rust treatment like you are talking about here is a link.
Jody

http://www.permatex.com/products/industrial_individual_products.asp?selectid=28&category=maintenance&product=Permatex,%20Rust%20Treatment


----------



## archyb2 (Sep 25, 2003)

*rust stop*

Agree
I was given a can of that years ago, produced buy someone else but the label said it was developed by the Navy I put it on some rust spots on a Ford pickup about 5 years ago, it turned black never rusted anymore that truck was just scraped in Dec. and it was still the same. Up here (Canada) our Canadian Tire stores sells a product called Rust stop (I think) claims to turn black after application and stop the rust i havent tried it yet but soon .... I bought another Ford !!!!


Archie


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*been there done that*

I rust morphed the frame on my 88 Chevy when I redid it two years ago. I also coated it with my last gallon of red lead industrial coating. Still looks good and I am not a weekend wash my truck kind of guy.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Never heard of Ospho Argee. There are a number of rust converter treatments out there that do as you say. Linseed oil is a LOT cheaper than that though. For preserving something like the body work on your truck or some other similar use. Rust converters are very good! For use on items like a disc or plow or shovel where the first use will wear it off; the linseed oil comes in handy and is cheap.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I thought they outlaw red lead primer it must have been old cause i don't think you can still buy it.
Jody


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *I thought they outlaw red lead primer it must have been old cause i don't think you can still buy it.
> Jody *


Kind of like those mysterious jars of chlordane floating around out there. Pulled from the archives.:smiles:


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*in my younger days*

I was an iron worker.Wore more red lead paint then I care to remember.I am thinking some even followed me home from time to time.


----------

